# UML Diagramm



## GhostfaceChilla (8. Dez 2013)

Hallo Leute 

Hab mir jetzt mal MoDisco und Papyrus heruntergeladen. So nun wollte ich aus meinen Klassen (in Code), ein UML Diagramm erstellen lassen. Nun habe ich mit MoDisco es schon hinbekommen das ich eine UML Datei habe, diese jedoch beinhaltet keine Diagramme, was normal sein soll. Nun habe ich gelesen ich müsste die UML Datei in Papyrus importieren, dann würde ich das Diagramm sehen. So nur wie importiere ich das in Papyrus?Habe überall gelesen, man sollte einfach rechtsklick neues File, PapyrusModel etc. dann kreiert es aus der vorgegebenen UML Datei ein Model.Tja gesagt, getan und man siehe da: NICHTS! 
Es funktioniert nicht habe schon zig tausend Googleeinträge verfolgt aber nichts rausgefunden, könnt ihr mir vielleicht helfen?Oder auch ein anderes Tool nennen mit dme man dieses "Reverse Engeneering" umsetzten kann?
Vielen Dank shconmal 

-GhostfaceChilla-


----------



## wolfgang63 (21. Dez 2013)

Ich suche auch schon länger nach einem funktionierenden UML-plugin.
Ist überall das gleiche, die kostenlosen Programme funktionieren nur zu 50%.
Ich habe ArgoEclipse installiert. Macht anfangs einen guten Eindruck.
Leider ist mir schon ein paar mal jede Menge Arbeit verloren gegangen weil die Speicherung nicht mehr funktionierte.
;(


----------

